# Gender Prediction through symptoms - Just for fun :)



## Bexmummyof3

Just thought I would start a thread for everyone to compare their pregnancy symptoms for girl or boy pregnancies, how different your pregnancies were, if any of the old wives tales were true for you etc. Maybe give some of the mummies to be some hope if they are a hoping for a certain gender :)

I was 17 when I had my first boy, not really any symptoms, no cravings apart from hotdogs! no morning sickness, some tiredness and cramping in my legs at night, gained about a stone and a half in weight, carried low. Pretty easy pregnancy. Went full-term, nice skin and hair also.

Second boy I was 23 when I had him, vomited once at around 8 weeks and that was it, carried low, was tired a lot, gained about 3 stone in weight! craved meat (kebab meat especially), cheese, chips and cola (all junk food). Low energy, very bad spd towards the end, nice skin and hair, increased hair growth and quite emotional. Aversions to cigarette smoke and alcohol no food aversions. Full-term. Chinese gender prediction said boy

baby number 3 Due 20/12/13 (29 weeks) I am 25. Extreme nausea day and night for the first 14 weeks, could barely get off the sofa the first 12 weeks due to feeling so ill and exhausted, zero energy, severe food aversions to meat etc, terrible mood swings, anger and irritability, crying all of the time. Hate the sight of my poor partner sometimes, zero sex drive, terrible acne especially on chin and back. Craving sugar, chocolate, sweets, brownies, donuts, chocolate cake, orange juice, fruit and vegetables and love the smell of orange. Very bad migraines day and night and tiredness. Lots of smells etc make me feel sick, not so much weight gain and just generally feel yuk! Chinese gender prediction says girl team :yellow: but hoping for my first girl


----------

